# IVE STOPPED DROOLING NEW HOME FOR BIG BOY



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff Runge picked up my "BIG BOY' and brought it to his home in N.C. He sent me a few pics of the ehgine sitting on his layout after he gave her a bath. I have some before he picked her up pics and after picup pics on Flikr if you a desire to see her.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/

Guess you can tell I am one happy camper.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Looks very nice! Looks very unused as well.

Looking forward seeing the first video.

Once again congrats!

Regards

David


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*GORGOUS* *!!!!!!! * Nothing wrong with a little drool when you are talking a *BIG BOY*. Very happy for you Art.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Art, 

That is a fine engine! Congratulations. 

Michael


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to take a look at the Southern Steam Trains website under Reference, Notes From The Unit Shop, for Kevin O'Connor's article on Radiant Burners. It includes info on his Big Boy burner conversion. He found that two radiant burners worked just as well if not better than three. Kevin mentions he used the third burner opening for a charm glow (piezo) starter. 

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/notes/radiantpokerburners.htm


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 28 Mar 2010 01:12 PM 
Might want to take a look at the Southern Steam Trains website under Reference, Notes From The Unit Shop, for Kevin O'Connor's article on Radiant Burners. It includes info on his Big Boy burner conversion. He found that two radiant burners worked just as well if not better than three. Kevin mentions he used the third burner opening for a charm glow (piezo) starter. 

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/...urners.htm 


Chris , I ccopied the article earlier. Is Kevin converting the burners for people and what would the cost be. Jeff is still working with the engine. he has a lot on his platter right now but sounds like he has nmade a great deal of progress with my "NEW BABY".


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Art. Adding (wrapping) stainless mesh and/or nichrome wire mesh around butane burners makes em' all more efficient, not just on the Big Boys. While the Big Boys three burners can burn lots of fuel.....................there is a huge fuel tank in the tender to keep up with those burners. We are lucky around here in that butane is still very affordable. Because of that, I have never gone to the trouble to wrap the burners.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 29 Mar 2010 06:43 PM 
Posted By Chris Scott on 28 Mar 2010 01:12 PM 
Might want to take a look at the Southern Steam Trains website under Reference, Notes From The Unit Shop, for Kevin O'Connor's article on Radiant Burners. It includes info on his Big Boy burner conversion. He found that two radiant burners worked just as well if not better than three. Kevin mentions he used the third burner opening for a charm glow (piezo) starter. 

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/...urners.htm 


Chris , I ccopied the article earlier. Is Kevin converting the burners for people and what would the cost be. Jeff is still working with the engine. he has a lot on his platter right now but sounds like he has nmade a great deal of progress with my "NEW BABY".





No, Kevin has been out of the custom work thing for years.

One point to emphasize about Kevin's approach. The radiant burners should follow Kevin's approach he described in the artical, three parts; mesh, sleeve and tented mesh. One of the reasons there are two burners rather than three is that the third (top) burner interfers with the tents on the other two. It is popular to believe a radiant burner is simply a wire mesh wrapped around the burner or inserted in the burner; it very definitely is not, no matter how much others believe it is. This will enevitably lead to lots of debates and advice you will hear. These voices are like the Sirens of Greek Mythology. Sailors who sailed near were compelled by the Sirens' enchanting music and voices to shipwreck on the rocky coast. 
One other comment. My unsolicited opinon, had I acquired such a magnificant and ledgendary locomtoive model. I have admit I have had no experience with Jeff's work; I'm sure Jeff is very skilled from others comments. As I wrote, if the Big Boy were mine I would also get consulting input/advice from one, maybe two, of a number of Aster owners who have had Aster models, experience and worked on Asters for 20-30 years, If you are fortunate possibly someone who also owns a Big Boy. These guys are well known by reputation or can be recommended by other old hands. The reason I take this approach to all variety of things, here in particular, is that any work done will, I believe, have a very direct impact on the Big Boy future value. This is both my approach to such things (obsesive you might say) and my advice. This will no doubt light some intense fires, but there you are.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best radiant burners that I have seen is the one that Mike Chaney put in the 24 ton Catatonk Shays. You are correct Chris, mesh is not just wrapped around the burner any old way. Mike wrapped fine stainless mesh first around the burner but then came back with nichrome square wire mesh over that. The nichrome was bent (it is stiffer) so that there is a space between the two. Stainless wire is then wrapped around the burner in three places to hold the two types of mesh in place. The burner burns almost silent, uses much less fuel, and is much more efficient. The orange glow also looks cool.

However, there are always two schools of thought depending on the engines being discussed. The Big Boy is one of the best running engines that Aster has ever produced. The burners work perfect just like they came from the factory. Butane in Houston Texas is still cheap. Yes, you can turn the burners into radiant ones and use less fuel and have them more efficient. But if it ain't broke, why jack with it ?? Who knows, you may just screw one or all of those burners up working on them and replacements are no longer available from Aster. A K4 burner will work, but it is not an exact replacement.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I probably have no real need to make any changes. I do have a years supply of butane and do not want to change what hopefully will be a good runner like Steve's and Caleb's.
I had mentioned the purchase to eyves and he sounds like he discourages the use of coal or charcoal in the "Big Boy". I guess he feels that it is too hard to fire it with charcoal. I hope i am not speaking out of class.


Jeff has had to repair the oil line that looks like had been broken when some one moved the engine sometime ago. He has repaired that. He has a lot on his platter right now, what with builing more Aster engines and repairing mine. Cannot wait.







Added the video of Caleb and Steve double heading their Big Boys


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

+1 for Jeff!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles
I just visited your site for the first time. Maybe I shud ease up on the praise for Jeff and give you what looks like a big"Aster Guru" recognition. I apologize, I was not aware of your presence in the hobby as much as you are. No drift of thread but wanted to acknowledge your accomplishments.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff has been one of the many Aster hobbyists who were there during those moments we were seeking to know the hobby. You are in good hands with Jeff as I am sure you already know...



TRS


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That day we were running much faster then I like. Especially on the old 10 foot radius track. Every now and then you just want to blow the carbon out.







The truth is that the BB can be a very gentle beast. You can literally make it crawl.
Art.......................... like you, a lot of us were not aware of what was going on at the TRS shops. Some really amazing stuff there. The Steam Whisperer is on top of his game. I gues a little credit can be given to his Dad too.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay,
Got a phone call and email yesterday from Jeff and he said he was running the "BIG BOY", Spouse ask what Big Boy was the gentleman who left the message on the phone talking about. Guess she will know when she sees her in about a month. Boy that seems like a long time. Jeff said she ran well and sounded pleased with the run. 

Jeff said he was having too much fun running the engine that he did noy get picturs or video.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

If there ever was a loco that could make a live steamer out of me it would be the Big Boy. 

Congratulations.

Jerry


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

One week and a day and the "BIG BOY







" and little SISTER







the ASTER JNR C-62 will be here in Houston. Can hardly wait. Just had to let people know and we will have pics and video of the event. He is also bringing new cases built ny Ross Schlabach. Great day for the hobby.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Art, Just got off the phone with Chuck. We will be delayed by a few days. I should have new dates tonight.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Well.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 May 2010 01:41 PM 
Art, Just got off the phone with Chuck. We will be delayed by a few days. I should have new dates tonight. 

Are you going to be able to make the SWLS event at Zube Park, May 27-31?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

As of this minute I am waiting for confirmation. but as i post this, we hope to leave here Friday (28th) putting us in Houston on Saturday...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep us posted. As you know the Memorial weekend Steamup is taking place at Zube Park that weekend. Depending on what time your arrival, there will be plenty to do at Zube on Sat and Sunday. Thye have a Gazebo in 
case on inclimate weather. There are other alternatives if that does not work out. There is also always Steve's if he is available.
Still looking forward to your visit.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations, Art, it is a beautifull engine. It is of the first production. What is the serial number? 

Regards, 

Patricio


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat
I have not seen the engine up close and do not know if Jeff found the serial number. Hope we can find it. We believe it was a kit built engine by a company called "Eastern Railroads". We will see I guess.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 May 2010 07:32 PM 
As of this minute I am waiting for confirmation. but as i post this, we hope to leave here Friday (28th) putting us in Houston on Saturday... 

Jeff, most of us are committed to helping out at Zube on Saturday so if you get into town early enough I would suggest you come out there. They are having lunch and dinner catered and plan on having a good size group of gauge one steamers present. I have not talked to Steve, but he usually has to work on Saturday so I don't know if he will be able to get off or not. Here is the schedule and link:


http://www.hals.org/

Here is the tentative schedule for the annual HALS/SWLS meet this year. Also provided as .doc file. I will be calling local members to help us with various tasks beginning next week. If you have something you would like to volunteer before I call you, please call me at 281-353-9819 or e-mail me at [email protected]. Some of the tasks will be assistance with registration, help visitors with loading and unloading, checking and restocking supplies in restrooms, helping with breakfasts (cleanup), tee shirt sales, assist vendors, checking water and air hoses, putting up signs, etc. Nothing more than an hour or two of your time.


*HALS 2010 Spring Meet Schedule*
*May 24 thru May 31*


*Monday, May 24 thru Thursday, May 27 *
Early Arrivals 
Open running
Group Dinners Tuesday through Thursday

*Tuesday, May 25* Sawmill Grill on Nichols Sawmill Rd.
*Wednesday, May 26* The Hill in Waller north of 290
*Thursday, May 27 *Julios Mexican in Rosehill on 2920

Tickets for catered meals, drawings, and souvenir badge are available when you register.

*Friday, May 28* 
Breakfast Tacos, Front Patio: 7 to 9:30 a.m. (courtesy Brent & Melissa Courtney)
Registration, Vicinity of Roundhouse: 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. 
*Safety meeting for all engineers, Station Platform: 9 a.m. 
Safety Meetings are held daily; you need to attend one meeting if you're operating a train.*
Lunch: On your own
Dinner: Steak dinner at track- Price to be announced: 6 p.m. at Zube (Jim Cash coordinator)

*Saturday, May 29*
Pancake Breakfast, Front Patio: 7 to 9:30 a.m. (courtesy Jim Cash)
Registration, Vicinity of Roundhouse: 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. 
*Safety meeting for engineers: Station Platform: 12:00 noon 
*Catered Lunch, $6 Noon (hamburgers or hot dogs)
Catered BBQ Dinner $10, 6 p.m. (BBQ sausage, brisket, ribs, green beans and new potatoes, baked potatoes w/trimmings, tossed salad w/dressings, banana pudding for dessert, and iced tea.)

* Sunday, May 30 
*Pancake Breakfast, Front Patio: 7 to 9:30 a.m. (courtesy Jim Cash)
*Safety meeting for engineers: Station Platform: 9 a.m. *
Late Registration, See Peter Bryan for badge: 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. 
Lunch, On your own
Dinner: Cypress Creek Station (Hwy 290 near Lowes): 5:30 p.m.

*Monday, May 31*
Open running until last person goes home
Breakfast on your own
Lunch on your own
No dinner’s planned


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got message this morning that Jeff and Chuck were on their way to Houston. Suppose to get here tommorow sometime. 
Ever hear of Christmas in May or June. That is what it feels like to me. Next Tuesday we get together at Steve's for the Showtime event.
Can hardly wait. And as Jeff said in another post we will have pics and videos of the event.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a blast this weekend


----------

